
Scientists discover China has been secretly emitting banned ozone-depleting gas - hackr_nj
https://nationalpost.com/news/world/scientists-discover-china-has-been-secretly-emitting-banned-ozone-depleting-gas
======
Causality1
I often wonder what the origin of the "absolutely do not give a shit" aspect
of Chinese culture is. Is it from being a populous, civilized state for such a
long period of time? Is it from the severe loss of life in world War 2? Some
legacy of communism?

~~~
pixl97
No any different than plenty of people in the US. We generally have a good
regulatory body that catches people when they do it.

~~~
surge
It's not that simple, China is unique. Read up on the lost generation it had a
profound effect on their society. A good example is compare the litter in
typical society because their are a few assholes to the where everyone of a
certain generation litters because it's not their problem.

